# Using slingshots to increase raw bench press?



## Paulo15_4

Like the title says, does anyone know about these slingshot tools that claim to improve your speed and power on the bench press?

I only found out about them the other day. I was on the strengthshop.co.uk website looking to by some elbow wraps to help prevent any elbow pain when pressing, and I come across the Thor Ballista.

Done a bit of 'googling' and there is very little on these 'Bench press aids'

Apparently they mimic a powerlifting shirt in terms of spring of the chest but the lockout being left to the lifter.

My current program is 5/3/1 I was thinking that after completing my bench pressing on the 3rd week of my cycle do some slingshot work to get a feel for heavier weights whilst protecting my chest and shoulders.

Thanks for any advise and/or suggestions

If you haven't heard about these slingshots try searching.

Strength shop uk Thor Ballista

Bench press slingshot

Mark bells slingshot


----------



## Pkant2002

I'm cba to search for them but going to take a wild guess and say they do something very similar to power bands but at double the cost. Buy two bands tie them at the top hook around the bar, will help you at the bottom of the lift. Can also be used in reverse as well as for lots of other lifts. Also very good for stretching.


----------



## Winter

I've used slingshot before and it's a very cool tool to start feeling the weight and to help you get the weight off the chest to focus more on lockout.

While you using bands or chains you get that weight is increasing but at close to the chest is way below using slingshot the weight will always be the same which is extremely good to get you ustued to it.

Also it is alright to mix things up a bit.

As Mark Bell says slingshot must not be placed in all of it's length on bicep, but instead in the elbow.


----------



## MattGriff

I think they are crap.


----------



## Harry Sacks

I love my slingshot

i have the red one

find its great to use after my last raw max to get a little bit of overlaod work in

also great for transitioning from my raw to shirted bench

also great for just repping out with


----------



## MRSTRONG

surely if elbows are tucked in you cannot use them so would have to flare the elbows ? this would place the pecs under stress .


----------



## Jim78

They have their place for a raw lifter imo, and will definetely add 20-30kg onto ur lifts and make it easier to rep out, they will protect the shoulder (why ive been using one) and they force u into a elbows tucked technique quite like a bench shirt, where u lower with ur lats and power up with lats/triceps.

Good for overloading the chest and cns prep for handling big weights.


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> surely if elbows are tucked in you cannot use them so would have to flare the elbows ? this would place the pecs under stress .


Tucking the elbows in creates a sort of shelf on the lats to fire off at the bottom.

Also one of the reasons I don't like the slingshot - they unnaturally pull your elbows in, the moment it is removed the elbows flare out again and any overload training is moot.

I can see the value if one is an equipped lifter but being a bit more of an old school trainer I would opt for simple board, floor or chain press making sure it was me and not a slingshot that was tucking my elbows in.

Nobody can really say how effective they are as it would only ever be anecdotal evidence - even the big benchers will undoubtedly have been on the "Endorse this" bandwagon.

The key point with me has always been the weakest point of the majority of raw benchers is off the chest while maintaining their line of power. The slingshot does not focus on this, rather it focuses on the opposite end of the scale and due to the assistance there will be limited neuro adaptation so not quite as cns as one may be led to believe.

It was actually usuing a slingshot I got a shoulder injury, the exagerated position at the bottom is no more natural than the elbows flared directly to the sides, and we opt to do this with more weight than we can press - can someone explain how this 'takes pressure off the shoulders' because that sounds awfully like broscience that ignores physics.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Tucking the elbows in creates a sort of shelf on the lats to fire off at the bottom.
> 
> Also one of the reasons I don't like the slingshot - they unnaturally pull your elbows in, the moment it is removed the elbows flare out again and any overload training is moot.
> 
> I can see the value if one is an equipped lifter but being a bit more of an old school trainer I would opt for simple board, floor or chain press making sure it was me and not a slingshot that was tucking my elbows in.
> 
> Nobody can really say how effective they are as it would only ever be anecdotal evidence - even the big benchers will undoubtedly have been on the "Endorse this" bandwagon.
> 
> The key point with me has always been the weakest point of the majority of raw benchers is off the chest while maintaining their line of power. The slingshot does not focus on this, rather it focuses on the opposite end of the scale and due to the assistance there will be limited neuro adaptation so not quite as cns as one may be led to believe.
> 
> It was actually usuing a slingshot I got a shoulder injury, the exagerated position at the bottom is no more natural than the elbows flared directly to the sides, and we opt to do this with more weight than we can press - can someone explain how this 'takes pressure off the shoulders' because that sounds awfully like broscience that ignores physics.


good post matt , as you know i dont bench at all and my shoulders feel much better for it , first time i seen sling shot been used it was with a pair of knee wraps tied together i instantly thought accident waiting to happen .

im not convinced using anything but a mans strength is a good lifting aid of course squat suits briefs and dead suits wraps supports and belts are all there to act as armour but the sling shot just looks dangerous .


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> good post matt , as you know i dont bench at all and my shoulders feel much better for it , first time i seen sling shot been used it was with a pair of knee wraps tied together i instantly thought accident waiting to happen .
> 
> im not convinced using anything but a mans strength is a good lifting aid of course squat suits briefs and dead suits wraps supports and belts are all there to act as armour but the sling shot just looks dangerous .


I think it is dangerous. It does not compress in the same way as a bench shirt does so there is more exposed risk with the heavier weights.

There probably is an amount of carry over, I just do not believe that it is as good as the carry over you would get from building a massive floor press or raw board press, but they are much harder work and less ego satisfying.

It's just another way for them to rip lifters off and for people to shy away from the damn hard work lifts in my opinion.

Lets all just agree bench press is gay and real men press overhead.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> I think it is dangerous. It does not compress in the same way as a bench shirt does so there is more exposed risk with the heavier weights.
> 
> There probably is an amount of carry over, I just do not believe that it is as good as the carry over you would get from building a massive floor press or raw board press, but they are much harder work and less ego satisfying.
> 
> It's just another way for them to rip lifters off and for people to shy away from the damn hard work lifts in my opinion.
> 
> *Lets all just agree bench press is gay and real men press overhead*.


haha 100% agreement from me .

`


----------

